# saltdogg TGS07



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

Looking to sell my Tailgate salter. It is a Salt Dog TGS07. This is the tailgate salter with the vibrator kit so you can use bulk salt in it. I bought it brand new in November. Looking to sell my truck and upgrade to a bigger salter so I no longer need this one. I used it on a few commercial lots and mainly ran bulk salt in it . Worked perfect only jammed a few times but that was because I was loaded with wet salt.

I attached a link to the ad I posted on Craigslist for the salter. I have it up for 2200 because Im expecting low ball offers from there. Realistically Im looking to get 1500.

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/d/parsippany-salt-dog-tgs07-tailgate/7468128055.html


----------

